# virtuellen Server einrichten



## Ephix (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

gerne möchte ich auf meinem Computer einen lokalen virtuellen Server einrichten (Am liebsten Windows Server) um dort einen Webserver, MySQL Server sowie Gameserver drauf laufen zu lassen.

Nicht das ihr jetzt denkt, ach deine Leitung macht es nicht mit soetwas zu hosten:
Ich möchte das nur für den privaten Gebrauch um dort bisschen am WBB zu schreiben, MySQL Datenbanken für WBB und den Gameserver anzulegen und um am Gameserver herumzuschrauben. Also nichts großes oder wildes  Also sogesagt einen kleinen Homeserver.
(Irgendwann will ich mir ein kleinen, feinen, einfachen Homeserver kaufen, wenn das Geld da ist (Was noch dauern kann))

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wie geht das ganze? Wie richte ich es ein und geht es auch kostenlos?

Werde ich meine Festplatte damit zumüllen? Soll ich es vielleicht auf meiner 100 GB Partition installieen die derzeit nicht in Nutzung ist?


Grüße,
Analog


----------



## CiususX (17. Februar 2012)

Nimm einfach Virtual Box von Oracle und leg los.
Viel falsch machen kannst du da nicht.


----------



## Ephix (17. Februar 2012)

*hust*


> Werde ich meine Festplatte damit zumüllen?
> Soll ich es vielleicht auf  meiner 100 GB Partition installieen die derzeit nicht in Nutzung ist?


----------



## JonathanWayne (17. Februar 2012)

Moin,

kosten tut es grundsätzlich nichts. Windows Server kostet (eigentlich) Geld.

Ich würde, weil es FÜR MICH viel einfacher zu bedienen ist, zu Linux greifen. So eine VM ist mit Virtualbox oder VMware Player im Nullkommanichts erstellt.

Festplatte zumüllen wirst du damit nicht, denn es ist ja dann alles in einer VM. Das heißt du brauchst nur ein einziges Programm und eine virtuelle Festplatte (wird idr in den Programmen erstellt). Somit werden alle Daten innerhalb der virtuellen Maschine in eine virtuelle Festplatte geschrieben, die auf dem Host (deinem Rechner) nur eine einzige File umfasst. Wie viel Speicher das Ding bei dir braucht weiß ich nicht, ich würde denken das für ein WBB und ein paar Gameserrver 50 - 75 GB locker reichen.

Vorgehen wäre also dieses:

- Virtualisierungslösung installieren
- MySQL Server installieren
- PHP und Webserver installieren/einrichten (für WBB)
- Gameserver installieren

Wie lange das unter Windows dauert kann ich nicht sagen. Unter Linux bräcute ich keine 30 Minuten um es grob zu installieren. Finetuning käme später.

Gerne helfe ich auch über TS oder Jabber, mit höchster Priorität aber hier im Forum, so kommt es noch anderen zugute.


----------



## Jimini (17. Februar 2012)

Wie CiususX würde auch ich dir zu VirtualBox raten - damit ist eine VM sehr schnell und einfach eingerichtet. Im Laufe des Setups der VM wird ein Festplattenimage eingerichtet, was als große Datei auf deiner Festplatte abgelegt wird. Die Größe des Images musst du je nach Anforderungen selber einschätzen, ebenso die Menge des verfügbaren RAM und die Anzahl der CPU-Kerne.
Vom Gameserver abgesehen, dürfte bei deinen Anforderungen nur das Gastbetriebssystem nennenswert Leistung benötigen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## CiususX (17. Februar 2012)

Hast du es schonmal mit Wikipedia versucht? Da steht alles was du wissen musst/willst.

Aber ich will mal nicht so sein:
Ich weiß nicht was du unter Festplatte zumüllen verstehst, aber pro VM (Virtuelle Maschine) wird jeweils ein eigenes Image angelegt.
Zu zweitens. Wo du deinen Hypervisor installierst ist ziemlich egal. Wo du deine VM-Images ablegst ist eigentlich auch egal. Die kannst du gerne auf deiner 100GB Partition ablegen.

Wie schon gesagt. Probier es einfach aus, dann wirst du schon merken was wichtig ist und was nicht.


----------



## Ephix (17. Februar 2012)

Alles klar ich habe mich jetzt auf euren Rat für VirtualBox entschieden und werde das ganze auf meiner 100GB Partition installieren 

Ich danke euch für die schnelle Hilfe 

--

Schnell zum Thema dedizierter Server: Wenn ich aus meinen alten Komponenten und einer neuen Festplatte sowie einem Prozessor einen PC zusammen bauen würde...Wär es schwer darauf einen dedizierten Server zu machen also die Maschine als Server zu nutzen und ggf. diese irgendwie über Remote dann zu steuern und wenn ich auf meinem PC die IP eingebe oder eine DyDNS dafür erstelle das ich dann halt dann auf das WBB davon komme?


----------



## Jimini (17. Februar 2012)

Analog schrieb:


> Schnell zum Thema dedizierter Server: Wenn ich aus meinen alten Komponenten und einer neuen Festplatte sowie einem Prozessor einen PC zusammen bauen würde...Wär es schwer darauf einen dedizierten Server zu machen also die Maschine als Server zu nutzen und ggf. diese irgendwie über Remote dann zu steuern und wenn ich auf meinem PC die IP eingebe oder eine DyDNS dafür erstelle das ich dann halt dann auf das WBB davon komme?


 Nein, sowas ist absolut machbar. Rechne aber damit, dass du dich gegebenenfalls ein bisschen in die Materie einarbeiten musst - sowas ist in der Regel nicht in einer Stunde erledigt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ephix (17. Februar 2012)

Okai ich habe gerade mit meinem Stiefvater gesprochen und ich bekomme seinen alten Computer sobald er komplett auf seinen neuen umgestiegen ist (Kann jedoch noch paar Wochen dauern).

Dann werde ich es darauf machen  Jimmi, da ich beruflich eh in diese Richtung will ist es kein Problem das ich mich einarbeiten müsste...


----------



## Jimini (17. Februar 2012)

Analog schrieb:


> Okai ich habe gerade mit meinem Stiefvater gesprochen und ich bekomme seinen alten Computer sobald er komplett auf seinen neuen umgestiegen ist (Kann jedoch noch paar Wochen dauern).
> Dann werde ich es darauf machen  Jimmi, da ich beruflich eh in diese Richtung will ist es kein Problem das ich mich einarbeiten müsste...


 Wenn du beruflich in die Richtung willst, versuch es doch mit einem Linux-System (Ubuntu beispielsweise, oder Mint, dies sind sehr anfängerkompatible Distributionen. Oder Debian, wenn du mit einem "Klassiker" anfangen möchtest). Da lernst du nebenbei Netzwerk- und Servergrundlagen, die später in diesem Berufsfeld vorausgesetzt werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ephix (17. Februar 2012)

Beim ausprobieren eben hatte ich mich schon für Debian entschieden  Hatte bereits mal einen vServer auf dem auch Linux Debian lief. Ein wenig habe ich mich damit auseinandergesetzt (Der vServer war gehostet bei S4Y).


----------



## Ephix (17. Februar 2012)

*JonathanWayne* hat mir hervorragend geholfen und alles perfekt eingerichtet ! Dafür nochmal ein großes großes Lob und Dankeschön


----------



## Ephix (26. Februar 2012)

Bisschen blöd jetzt noch ein dritten Beitrag hier dran zu schreiben :/ Aber hat sich halt wieder etwas aktualisiert :/ ... Vielleicht könnte ein Mod wenn er das sieht die beiden Beiträge vom 17.02 zusammfügen...

Also ich musste mein Computer neu machen weil sich bei mir ein Virus weit weit ins System gefressen hatte aber ich konnte zum Glück noch alle wichtigen Datein sichern. Jetzt müsste ich also auch Virtual Box von Oracle neu installieren, was ich noch selbst schaffe, aber ich bräuchte noch jem. der mir beim einrichten des Debian 6 hilft mit Webserver etc.. Aber erstmal wo ich überhaupt das Debian 6.0 Image herkriege (Am besten ein direktlink).

Grüße,
Ephix


----------



## Jimini (26. Februar 2012)

Ephix schrieb:


> aber ich bräuchte noch jem. der mir beim einrichten des Debian 6 hilft mit Webserver etc.. Aber erstmal wo ich überhaupt das Debian 6.0 Image herkriege (Am besten ein direktlink).
> 
> Grüße,
> Ephix



Google -> Suchbegriff: "debian 6 download"

Wenn du Debian installiert hast, installierst du dort den Webserver deiner Wahl - vielleicht kommt Apache schon beim Setup mit rein, das weiß ich nicht genau, da meine letzte Debian-Installation eine Weile her ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ephix (26. Februar 2012)

Warum auch immer war meine VIrtuelle Maschiene noch da =O Trotz Systemneuinstallation.

Folgendes jetzt:
Ich bin gerade bei meinem Vater und der hat sich VirtualBox installiert und würde gerne darüber IntaS laufen lassen. Ich hab jetzt eine virtuelle Maschine erstellt und habe auch CPU, RAM etc. alles soweit eingestellt und bei Festplatte das er eine neue Festplatte erstellen soll. Aber wie mach ich jetzt das er von dem Image was mein Vater von InterS jetzt hier hat bootet also wie kann ich das Image sogsagt einlegen?

Grüße,
Ephix


----------



## Jimini (26. Februar 2012)

Dazu gehst du in die Eigenschaften der VM, dort dann auf "Massenspeicher", wählst das emulierte optische Laufwerk aus und ziehst über das CD-Symbol rechts oben dann das Image rein. Die Bootreihenfolge kannst du unter "System" oder nach dem Start der VM mit F12 festlegen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Ephix (26. Februar 2012)

Alles klar, folgendes Problem:

Habe soweit gefunden wie man es läd, danke dafür, jedoch sagt er mir folgendes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Datei heißt m230.vmdk und soll - laut Hersteller - ganz normal wie eine ISO über VirtualBox eingebunden werden.


----------

